# Yeewwww!!! So excited!



## Crunch (Jun 6, 2009)

A while back, I picked up a 1/72 Airfix SM-79. I was really pumped about it, because I've always loved the three-engined ugly beauty.

When I opened it, I was first disappointed with the lack of detail in the interior. But not to be deterred, I pushed on and had a go at scratchbuilding a few bits. Turned out OK.

Then I started to get into it, and found out the wings weren't moulded properly. They were missing a whole bit at the end. So I took it back to my model shop, and they replaced it. Same deal. So we opened the other one that was there, and they were all the same.

So I swapped it for another kit and scrapped that build.

I did some asking around, and the Airfix was the only SM79 anyone knew of. 

Today I happened to be at my local toy shop, I needed some clear gloss and the model shop was too far away. And you wouldn't believe it.... There was an Italeri 1/79 SM-79!!!! 

I say was, because I think I dove across the front of the shelves, in front of the fat kid looking at starwars snap-together kits faster than a hilbilly reaches for his cousins exposed boob! And it is now mine.

I opened the box, and I think I nearly wet myself. There's so much detail and everything looks more than perfect!

I can't wait! (But I have 3 underway and only have a small desk  )


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 6, 2009)

Way to go! Nice one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2009)

So...I guess you are a bit on the happy side then.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2009)

As happy as a kid in a candy shop I presume....right?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2009)

lol that's awesome!

I just picture you diving in slow mation while the fat kid goes "Noooooooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2009)

A happy bunny then! Glad you found what you want, and I've heard it really is a great kit. Well done.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2009)

Gawd almighty Crunch, I was laughing my a** off reading your hobbyshop experience... 

Glad ya' scored the kit!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2009)

Bugger!! I think I have the Airfix kit!!!

(_runs away screaming to his stash_)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice buy mate!

Its a beaut of a kit!


----------



## Crunch (Jun 8, 2009)

I still can't wait to start it.. I'm wrapping up all the other ones that are half done so i can start clean.

I got it for $30 (au) too, (which is probably about 78c US at the moment), and for an italeri, I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 8, 2009)

Put those other kits off to the side and work on this one. We want pics too.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice score Crunch. I too laughed my As* off reading your story. Especially "in front of the fat kid looking at starwars snap-together kits". 

Did he say "grow up man" when you snatched the kit nearly crying in tears of joy?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 9, 2009)

How about some pics of the kit?


----------



## DBII (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you get a copy of the store's video of you diving over the fat kid? It would make a good avatar. 

DBII


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Tell us how you really feel, Crunch. I'm the same way with models. Waiting for my P-39 Eduard duals combo to come in.


----------



## Crunch (Jun 11, 2009)

Couldn't get the video footage, something about sending it off to the producers of "worlds wildest retail moments number 873". I dunno 

So I constructed a factual diagrammatic recollection.












That is all.


----------



## fly boy (Jun 11, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Tell us how you really feel, Crunch. I'm the same way with models. Waiting for my P-39 Eduard duals combo to come in.



uhh snafud think you should change the avatar before flyboy J gets wind 

don't ask why


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Where's Matt with his picture?


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 11, 2009)

That is some funny stuff there Crunch. As far as the avatat, when I went to put one on THIS forum sent me to a host of pics which had that. I thought it was neat.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with it snafu, flyboy is, well, you've seen it yourself.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

: Crunch, I want your autograph!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 11, 2009)

fly boy said:


> uhh snafud think you should change the avatar before flyboy J gets wind
> 
> don't ask why



Here I is! Sorry was busy teaching the short bus kids where the <SHIFT> key and period are located.

Ohhhh... flyboy... yooohooo


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quite alright Matt, you can't be nailing people everywhere at once!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the cartoon work Crunch!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Couldn't get the video footage, something about sending it off to the producers of "worlds wildest retail moments number 873". I dunno
> 
> So I constructed a factual diagrammatic recollection.


*Classic!!*


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

Love it Crunch! And Matt, you're breaking me up!


----------



## Crunch (Jun 20, 2009)

Haha... I've been meaning to get some pics up of the kit but haven't got around to it....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work Crunch 

Reminds me of an article in Modelart a few years back. Bloke gets the airfix beasty and gives it the full interior job and other mods just as the Italeri one is released. Talk about bad timing


----------



## Crunch (Jul 8, 2009)

Ah yeah, I still haven't got pics up of this yet... I'm putting off starting this one and fining all sorts of excuses, I want to get it right...

I've got a few weeks off work coming up, so I'll probably do it then..

But I WILL get some pics up soon ;P


----------

